# Reef moratorium



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I heard there was a moratorium on private reef deployment. Is this true?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Not that i've heard of. Where is the info from? Links, pages etc appreciated.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

There was a rumor going around that Santa Rosa and Okaloosa counties were working on a deal with the Navy and Air force to stop reef deployments, but I haven't seen anything firm on it. Wouldn't surprise me though.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *Evensplit (1/6/2010)*There was a rumor going around that Santa Rosa and Okaloosa counties were working on a deal with the Navy and Air force to stop reef deployments, but I haven't seen anything firm on it. Wouldn't surprise me though.




Just out of curiosity? What does the Air Force and Navy have to do with reef deployments? Are they dropping reefs?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

They're afraid that increased public use of the Gulf over there will interfere with the ranges at Eglin.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

what? :doh


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Two parts to this one:

1) No need for reefs if we are not allowed to go fishing anymore by NMFS.

2) People will continue to illegally dump whatever they want to in the gulf. Increasing restrictions will only make people do it more....


----------

